# mirada presidida por



## Azzurra

Hola de nuevo 

Sto continuando a cambiare la traduzione di questa frase e, alla fine, non so più quale sia la più appropriata... 

"Su mirada estaba *presidida *por una angustia muy próxima al pánico"

La mia ultima versione è "Il suo sguardo era *sopraffato *da un'angoscia molto vicina al panico", ma temo di allontanarmi troppo dal significato originario (che è quello di "dominare", giusto?)

Come sempre, accetto volentieri qualsiasi suggerimento


----------



## 0scar

La verdad que usar presidir (presiedere o predominare) no se entiende mucho.
Yo diría "..estaba_ cargada de_ una angustia..."


----------



## infinite sadness

Il suo sguardo era dominato da un'angoscia molto prossima al panico.


----------



## Neuromante

Para mi que debería poner "Su mirada estaba cargada con una angustia que presidía el inminente pánico" Entendida como que lo anunciaba. Si no no  entiendo qué pinta ese verbo 


El verbo "*cargar*", como dice Óscar, pero a mi me gusta más "con", menos poético.


----------



## ursu-lab

Azzurra said:


> Hola de nuevo
> 
> Sto continuando a cambiare la traduzione di questa frase e, alla fine, non so più quale sia la più appropriata...
> 
> "Su mirada estaba *presidida *por una angustia muy próxima al pánico"
> 
> La mia ultima versione è "Il suo sguardo era *sopraffatto *da un'angoscia molto vicina al panico", ma temo di allontanarmi troppo dal significato originario (che è quello di "dominare", giusto?)
> 
> Come sempre, accetto volentieri qualsiasi suggerimento



Quello che non si capisce  è come uno "sguardo" possa essere "dominato/sopraffatto/soggiogato/ecc." da un sentimento. 

La mia proposta :

Dal suo sguardo *trapelava *un'angoscia *che rasentava* *il/rasente al *panico...


----------



## 0scar

Mi apuesta:
_Il suo sguardo era pieno di un'angoscia molto prossima al panico_.


----------



## gatogab

Il suo sguardo angosciato era rapito dal panico.


----------



## Azzurra

ursu-lab said:


> *che rasentava* *il/rasente al *panico...





Dici che uno sguardo non può essere "dominato" da un'emozione allora? Non ci avevo fatto caso... Ma comunque è strano anche in spagnolo, a quanto mi dite...


----------



## ursu-lab

Uno sguardo "esprime" un sentimento che "domina" una persona. 
Cioè, lo sguardo non è dominato, ma è il canale attraverso il quale il sentimento (che domina la persona) si esprime. 
Cioè-2, la persona è "*in preda*" (=dominata) a un sentimento (per es. "è in preda al panico"). E, attraverso il suo sguardo, rende manifesto il sentimento ("il suo sguardo esprime panico"). O no?


----------



## gatogab

Azzurra said:


> Dici che uno sguardo non può essere "dominato" da un'emozione allora? Non ci avevo fatto caso... Ma comunque è strano anche in spagnolo, a quanto mi dite...


 
Gli occhi sono lo specchio dell'anima.
Dagli occhi possiamo intuire ciò che sente una persona.
Quindi è *"come se"* le emozioni avessero il dominio del nostro soma, occhi inclusi.


----------



## chlapec

Questa?: "Sul suo sguardo prevaleva l'angoscia..."


----------



## Larroja

ursu-lab said:


> Uno sguardo "esprime" un sentimento che "domina" una persona.
> Cioè, lo sguardo non è dominato, ma è il canale attraverso il quale il sentimento (che domina la persona) si esprime.
> Cioè-2, la persona è "*in preda*" (=dominata) a un sentimento (per es. "è in preda al panico"). E, attraverso il suo sguardo, rende manifesto il sentimento ("il suo sguardo esprime panico"). O no?



A me invece la frase suona proprio al contrario: lo sguardo in questione è dominato dall'angoscia. Perché è anche vero che lo sguardo è il canale che esprime il sentimento, ma io posso anche voler celare quel sentimento, e farlo attraverso uno sguardo che non lo tradisce. 
In questo caso, evidentemente l'angoscia è tale che anche lo sguardo (e non solo, che ne so, il respiro, la gestualità, la voce e quant'altro in un corpo può svelare un "moto" dell'animo) ne è sopraffatto.


----------



## gatogab

Larroja said:


> A me invece la frase suona proprio al contrario: lo sguardo in questione è dominato dall'angoscia. Perché è anche vero che lo sguardo è il canale che esprime il sentimento, ma io posso anche voler celare quel sentimento, e farlo attraverso uno sguardo che non lo tradisce.
> In questo caso, evidentemente l'angoscia è tale che anche lo sguardo (e non solo, che ne so, il respiro, la gestualità, la voce e quant'altro in un corpo può svelare un "moto" dell'animo) ne è sopraffatto.


 
Claro que sí: esa mirada está *"dominada" *por la angustia del pánico.
¿Podrías tú, al probar una fuerte emoción como lo es el miedo, mirarme con ojos *"presididos"* de alegría?
Ya me lo dirás.
Buenos días La.

PD. La angustia es un sentimiento, el pánico una emoción.


----------



## Larroja

gatogab said:


> ¿Podrías tú, al probar una fuerte emoción como lo es el miedo, mirarme con ojos *"presididos"* de alegría?
> 
> PD. La angustia es un sentimiento, el pánico una emoción.



Ciao Gato! 
Per cominciare, mi sono appellata al vocabolario Treccani: 

Panico: _Senso di forte ansia e paura che un individuo può provare di fronte a un pericolo inaspettato, e che determina uno stato di confusione ideomotoria, caratterizzata per lo più da comportamenti irrazionali._

Angoscia: _Stato di ansia e di sofferenza intensa che affligge l’animo per una situazione reale o immaginaria, accompagnato spesso da disturbi fisici e psichici di varia natura._

Per me sono entrambe emozioni, e anche emozioni "sorelle", semmai, e non sentimenti. Ma questo c'entra poco con il punto in questione: IO non riuscirei forse a dissimulare l'angoscia o il panico, ma questo non significa certo che è impossibile. Posso essere angosciata e apparire più tranquilla di quanto non sia, o attenuare il panico ricorrendo a profondi respiri e anni di yoga. 

In ogni caso, con il poco o nullo contesto che Azzurra ci ha messo a disposizione (si può rimediare, Azzurra? Grazie), nella frase in questione il punto centrale è che l'emozione più evidente, più forte, nello sguardo suddetto è l'angoscia. Potrebbe esserci, insieme all'angoscia, la paura, una vena di follia, uno scintillio di speranza. No, c'è soprattutto angoscia. Un'angoscia molto vicina al panico, emozione sorella, appunto.


----------



## gatogab

Mia cara LA., sono d'accordo in tutto con te, meno il fatto della fraternità fra panico e angoscia. 
Ma non è questo il foro adatto per questo argomento: quì si consulta il Treccani e non trattati di psicologia o neurologia.
Aspettaremo fiduciosi maggiore contesto da Azurra, così potremo sapere se l'individuo in questione è un adetto allo Yoga o discipline simile, con le quale dopo anni e anni di esercizi, può provare a trasformare l'angoscia in alegria...
gg


----------



## Larroja

gatogab said:


> Ma non è questo il foro adatto per questo argomento: quì si consulta il Treccani e non trattati di psicologia o neurologia.



Se il testo su cui ci stiamo interrogando fosse un trattato di psicologia o neurologia sarei d'accordo con te, avremmo bisogno di ben altri strumenti. Anzi, forse non li avremmo nemmeno. Io no di certo. 

Siccome però non mi sembra, allora mi affido al Treccani (per non affidarmi esclusivamente a me stessa) e al modo corrente con cui i comuni mortali usano i termini in questione, e dicono di sentirsi nel panico o angosciati.
Ciao Gatito!


----------



## gatogab

Larroja said:


> ... ...allora mi affido al Treccani (per non affidarmi esclusivamente a me stessa)
> e al modo corrente con cui i comuni mortali usano i termini in questione, e dicono di sentirsi nel panico o angosciati.
> Ciao Gatito!


Di nuovo completamente d'accordo, anzi, l'ho detto io per prima.

Buon lavoro.
Fra poco parto anch'io: oggi secondo turno.
(nulla osta ai Mods di cancellare questo chat)


----------



## Azzurra

Larroja said:


> In ogni caso, con il poco o nullo contesto che Azzurra ci ha messo a disposizione (si può rimediare, Azzurra? Grazie).





gatogab said:


> Aspettaremo fiduciosi maggiore contesto da Azurra, così potremo sapere se l'individuo in questione è un adetto allo Yoga o discipline simile, con le quale dopo anni e anni di esercizi, può provare a trasformare l'angoscia in alegria.



Innanzitutto vi ringrazio per l'impegno con il quale state sviscernado la questione, se volete vi posso anche raccontare tutta la storia che c'è dietro, ma credo che non si arriverebbe da nessuna parte... Capisco e mi sembrano corrette entrambre le linee di pensiero (pro "dominare" e contro "dominare", tanto per capirci) e questo mi fa pensare che l'autore abbia utilizzato il verbo "presidir" intendendolo proprio con il significato di "dominare" (giusto o sbagliato che sia, in base alla propria percezione/conoscenza). Volendo rispettare, dunque, la volontà autoriale, per venire a capo della questione, mi rivolgo ai madrelingua e vi chiedo: "presidir" ha solo il significato di "dominare" o presenta anche le accezioni che mi suggerite "far trasparire"/ "lasciare trapelare" ecc.?) A quanto vedo dal dizionario, no... Ma magari nell'uso corrente, può darsi... Mi rimetto a voi 

Ripeto che se, al di là della mia domanda, voleste continuare le riflessioni sulla questione dello sguardo che veicola emozioni ecc. il contesto ve lo fornisco più che volentieri 

Grazie ancora


----------



## kreiner

Azzurra said:


> Volendo rispettare, dunque, la volontà autoriale, per venire a capo della questione, mi rivolgo ai madrelingua e vi chiedo: "presidir" ha solo il significato di "dominare" o presenta anche le accezioni che mi suggerite "far trasparire"/ "lasciare trapelare" ecc.?) A quanto vedo dal dizionario, no... Ma magari nell'uso corrente, può darsi... Mi rimetto a voi
> 
> Grazie ancora


 
In nessun caso "presidir" può significare "far trasparire". Il suo significato è semplicemente quello di "presiedere". Perché poi l'autore abbia scelto questo verbo è una domanda che può solo rispondere lui.


----------



## Azzurra

kreiner said:


> In nessun caso "presidir" può significare "far trasparire". Il suo significato è semplicemente quello di "presiedere". Perché poi l'autore abbia scelto questo verbo è una domanda che può solo rispondere lui.



Avevo bisogno di questa conferma, grazie


----------



## 0scar

No puedo dejar de pensar que intentó decir _precedida_ _(preceduta)_ en vez de _presidida, _que tiene más sentido.


----------



## honeyheart

Azzurra said:


> Volendo rispettare, dunque, la volontà autoriale, per venire a capo della questione, mi rivolgo ai madrelingua e vi chiedo: "presidir" ha solo il significato di "dominare" o presenta anche le accezioni che mi suggerite "far trasparire"/ "lasciare trapelare" ecc.?


El primer significado de "presidir" es _ser presidente de algo_, y el segundo es:
*
presidir* tr.
2. Predominar, tener algo especial influjo u ocupar un lugar destacado:
_la avaricia preside todos sus actos

_La frase de la consulta:
"Su mirada estaba presidida por una angustia muy próxima al pánico"

... es equivalente, dándola vuelta, a:
"Una angustia muy próxima al pánico presidía su mirada"

... lo cual significa simplemente que esa angustia era la emoción que *se destacaba* o *sobresalía* en su mirada.


----------



## chlapec

chlapec said:


> Questa?: "Sul suo sguardo prevaleva l'angoscia..."


 
De mi propuesta ni siquiera me han dicho que no vale para nada. ¿¿Será tan mala??


----------



## ursu-lab

chlapec said:


> Questa?: "Sul suo sguardo prevaleva l'angoscia..."



No, no es mala...  Scritta così, "prevalere" sembra più l'equivalente di "destacar" (verbo che, in spagnolo, mi sembra molto più adatto di "presidir" in questo contesto )
Comunque sono tutte sfumature accettabili, visto che non si è ancora ben capito cosa voglia dire l'autore con quella frase


----------



## Azzurra

Le vostre proposte sono tutte molto valide e vi ringrazio molto  Vi libero dal quesito perché il problema è proprio legato all'originale, opto per il verbo "sopraffare" sperando di essere così il più rispettosa possibile delle intenzioni dell'autore... Grazie a tutti per il vostro apporto


----------



## honeyheart

El problema es que en la frase de la consulta lo que menos significa "presidir" es "sopraffare".  La angustia no _sometía_ su mirada, sólo era el sentimiento que _predominaba_ en ella (o sea, en sus ojos se podían ver varias cosas que la persona sentía, y la que resaltaba, por más grande o por más fuerte, era la angustia).


----------



## Azzurra

honeyheart said:


> El problema es que en la frase de la consulta lo que menos significa "presidir" es "sopraffare".  La angustia no _sometía_ su mirada, sólo era el sentimiento que _predominaba_ en ella (o sea, en sus ojos se podían ver varias cosas que la persona sentía, y la que resaltaba, por más grande o por más fuerte, era la angustia).



Hai ragione... Traduzione cambiata di nuovo... (Adesso dovremmo esserci   e la smetto di scocciare! ) Grazie a tutti ancora.


----------

